# Yet another one added.



## Mitica100 (Jul 17, 2007)

Were we talking about the addiction of collecting recently?? :lmao::lmao:

I couldn't resist this baby, a Contessa Nettel Deckrullo, made pre 1919.











There were a few variations, this one is 10x15cm (negative size) and seems to be in decent shape. Focal plane shutter, I'm sure I'll have to put a little work into it to make it better.


----------



## blackdoglab (Jul 17, 2007)

that is definetly one of the stranger cameras i've seen ( apart from those weird old graflexes)


----------



## nealjpage (Jul 17, 2007)

Dimitri, I think we need to have a refresher course:  You have to admit your problem before you can get help.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 17, 2007)

nealjpage said:


> Dimitri, I think we need to have a refresher course: You have to admit your problem before you can get help.


 
Heck, I know I have a problem! :lmao:  I am  a-d-d-i-c-t-e-d !!! 

An' I don't want any help, I love my addiction. 

My main problem though is not inflicting my addiction on anyone else. Which seems to be a bigger problem. 

With that in mind, collect away...:mrgreen:


----------



## montresor (Jul 19, 2007)

blackdoglab said:


> that is definetly one of the stranger cameras i've seen ( apart from those weird old graflexes)


 
Weird? Graflexes are things of beauty, my friend. Cradle an RB Super D in your arms and see if you don't agree. :thumbup:


----------



## Aquarium Dreams (Jul 19, 2007)

Striking profile.


----------

